# Woman captures assult on cellphone, sues Uber



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/201...awsuit-logan-square-chicago-elizabeth-hammond








LOGAN SQUARE - A Logan Square woman said she is suing Uber after being sexually assaulted and harassed by a driver last month and recording the assault with her cellphone.

Elizabeth Hammond, 30, requested an Uber early on Sept. 24 from Uptown to her home in Logan Square, according to the lawsuit filed Wednesday in Cook County Circuit Court.

Hammond was picked up by a driver, identified only as "Aleksander" in the lawsuit. Soon after getting into the car, the driver reached into the back seat and groped Hammond, moving his hand up and down Hammond's bare leg for more than 20 minutes, according to the lawsuit.

When Hammond said, "Don't touch me," and "Just take me home," the driver allegedly responded by asking Hammond to spend the night with him and offering her money to stay with him.

Upon reaching Hammond's destination, the driver allegedly demanded her phone number, forcing her to confirm its accuracy before she left the car, according to the lawsuit. He then sat in the car and watched her go into her apartment, she said.

Hammond said she reported the incident to Uber, sending the ride-share company video and audio recordings she took of the assault. The video, which can be seen in this Fox32 report, shows a hand reaching over the back seat rubbing her legs and thighs.

Later that day, the driver allegedly called Hammond and left a voicemail, staying, "Hey Liz. It's me. I want to talk to you because my account is closed. What's f------ wrong with you. Bye."

Hammond "suffered great pain and anguish, both in mind and body, and will in the future continue to suffer," according to the eight-count lawsuit.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Good, sue them silly for hiring ants.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> ... moving his hand up and down Hammond's bare leg *for more than 20 minutes*


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

JimKE said:


>


Why wouldn't she call 911 or just jump out if he reached back.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> Why wouldn't she call 911 or just jump out if he reached back.


She was shocked/scared, women often use that as defense for allowing men to do stuff to them for a while before reacting.

Uber will pay the settlement, every time they lose these cases word gets around and they keep suing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol "for more than 20 minutes" ???

as soon as i saw that i knew it was a hoax

no woman in her right mind is going to say in that car after one second of that

the real question becomes, why are they perpetuating hoaxes like these ?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

1/2 hour of leg rub for a few million. Were can I find a creep driver. 

Really though what a scumbag driver. I can't believe the nerve of this guy, and then to call her wondering why she called Uber. If it all went down as described then I hope he catches a criminal charge too. I'm glad she recorded it because without it we already know what Uber is like without proof.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wonder if the 'driver' was in on it.
Hell, I'd give up my career at Uber for a half of a seven figure settlement.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/201...awsuit-logan-square-chicago-elizabeth-hammond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The women i know would have stuck a knife in his hand.

Aleksander is Lucky !



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Good, sue them silly for hiring ants.


This uber aint a sinking ship.

Its a TORPEDO WITH A SHORT FUSE !


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol "for more than 20 minutes" ???
> 
> as soon as i saw that i knew it was a hoax
> 
> ...


Fox news they have read mein kampf


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> She was shocked/scared, women often use that as defense for allowing men to do stuff to them for a while before reacting.
> 
> Uber will pay the settlement, every time they lose these cases word gets around and they keep suing.


She wasn't too shocked and scared to take a video. They must have stopped at a dozen lights in that neighborhood.

Looks scammy, you can't even tell if it is even the Uber driver or the car. If she wanted to document something like that she would get the driver's face, the car, and the plate as she got out. Could have taken a ride, then shot this video with her boyfriend.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I concluded that this is fake and a hoax.
1.it seems, to be a man's voice of Arab decent saying don't touch me.
2. Woman's voice is at the beginning sounds British
3.she in the back seat it's always a stretch to get back there his hand look relaxed effortless
4.fox news
5.did I, ,mention fox news
6.the picture was not clear enough
7.more audio why is this only a few minutes and I cannot hear his or her voice over 1 minute b.s
100% fake fox news move on
8. Where in this video is the conversation when she says don't touch me just take me home,and he responded just spend the night with me I will pay you.no clear audio video case dismissed
9.she got Ted bundy eyes ,eyes the window to the soul hers says I am, crazy

Now convince me that wwf and WWE wrestling is real dummies lawyers gonna crush this chubbs
Nothing here move on



MoreTips said:


> 1/2 hour of leg rub for a few million. Were can I find a creep driver.
> 
> Really though what a scumbag driver. I can't believe the nerve of this guy, and then to call her wondering why she called Uber. If it all went down as described then I hope he catches a criminal charge too. I'm glad she recorded it because without it we already know what Uber is like without proof.


What does this video prove absolutely nothing


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

uber fool said:


> What does this video prove absolutely nothing


It proves he did it, it doesn't prove the woman enjoyed it or allowed it.

Ever been in such shock that you didn't realize what was going on?

Yeah, that's the excuse and is 100% valid.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

uber fool said:


> I concluded that this is fake and a hoax.
> 1.it seems, to be a man's voice of Arab decent saying don't touch me.
> 2. Woman's voice is at the beginning sounds British
> 3.she in the back seat it's always a stretch to get back there his hand look relaxed effortless
> ...


When he knows you, He Snows you, He knows which bridge off of. to throw you, He's got Ted Bundy eyesese.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

also worth noting is the fact that they are masking the guys alleged name

in certain situations you will see a victims name masked, never a perpetrators name masked, clearly they don't want anyone looking more into this

the video and story is really nothing but a production of some sort


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm thinking that some of you people don't give two craps that there are women reading this forum and cringing at every one of your entitled, ignorant, privileged pronouncements. I do give a crap about the idea that one of my kids, maybe the not-too-fat-to-rape one, will get into your rape-culture Ubers one day and experience the same.

It doesn't even matter whether this involves the actual individuals described. It should have ended at "don't touch me" even considering that it should never have started in the first place.

Your wit is neither singular nor appealing, gentlemen.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Alison Chains said:


> I'm thinking that some of you people don't give two craps that there are women reading this forum and cringing at every one of your entitled, ignorant, privileged pronouncements. I do give a crap about the idea that one of my kids, maybe the not-too-fat-to-rape one, will get into your rape-culture Ubers one day and experience the same.
> 
> It doesn't even matter whether this involves the actual individuals described. It should have ended at "don't touch me" even considering that it should never have started in the first place.
> 
> Your wit is neither singular nor appealing, gentlemen.


That was a man's voice saying don't touch this is fake


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jcposeidon said:


> Why wouldn't she call 911 or just jump out if he reached back.


I started to have doubts when the driver offered money for sex, lol I would believe her if the driver offered badges


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> Wow! Mother of the year!


Your sarcasm detector is as busted as your attitude. I'd have it looked at.

I'm glad you don't give three craps. I'm hoping that someone can not give four craps. Do I hear five? What? Rape is funny when it's not your problem? Sold to the man with the winning attitude!!!

Don't forget to pay the lady!



uber fool said:


> That was a man's voice saying don't touch this is fake


Not even my point anymore by now. Let's say it's a "reenactment" of something that happens to people around us and is done by people around us. Every. Effing. Day. How do you feel about cheering it on?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Alison Chains said:


> Your sarcasm detector is as busted as your attitude. I'd have it looked at.
> 
> I'm glad you don't give three craps. I'm hoping that someone can not give four craps. Do I hear five? What? Rape is funny when it's not your problem? Sold to the man with the winning attitude!!!
> 
> ...


Yes fake claims of sexual are indeed filthy, they ruin lives of innocent people.Sounds like your advocating for fake claims of sexual assault

I am gonna take a video of a hand in the dark and sue for 400k nice try I hope the police charge her with fraud and public mischief she a fraudster that makes real rape victims sick


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

uber fool said:


> Yes fake claims of sexual are indeed filthy, they ruin lives of innocent people.Sounds like your advocating for fake claims of sexual assault
> 
> I am gonna take a video of a hand in the dark and sue for 400k nice try I hope the police charge her with fraud and public mischief she a fraudster that makes real rape victims sick


+1

No sarcasm at all. Just straight talk.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

100% sarcasm from me, I am more of a wait till the investigation finishes in reality


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> 100% sarcasm from me, I am more of a wait till the investigation finishes in reality


I seen enough of this crap,I been in the taxi limo and uber business for 6 years and seen a money hungry fraudster cost guys a year with no work b.s


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was called to jury duty a couple of years ago.
It was a rape case.
Lawyers were doing voir dire. I was seated in the box and the prosecutor asked me, "If there were no corroborating evidence, no lab, no witness ... just the testimony of the complainant, could you come to a verdict of guilty."
I asked, "No other evidence?"
She said, "No."
I said, "I'd have a real tough time finding the defendant guilty of any crime under those circumstances."
She said, "You have a mother I assume. A sister?" I nodded.
She said, "I see you are wearing a wedding ring. A wife?" I said, "Yes,"
She said, "If something like this happened to someone you love, you'd want the perpetrator punished, wouldn't you?"
I said, "Yes. But I also have a brother, and a father. And I'd hate to see them go to jail for something they didn't do."

I was immediately excused.

I read in the paper a couple of weeks later that he was acquitted.

Too many times, through the millennia, a man has been summarily hung because some errant wife was caught under the wrong guy and she jumped up and screamed rape. 
And, yes, it still happens.
Not to say that pigs like Harvey Weinstein aren't ... rapists. 
Though, I wonder how many of those 'incidents' weren't just a business transaction that the female regretted later.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> Not even my point anymore by now. Let's say it's a "reenactment" of something that happens to people around us and is done by people around us. Every. Effing. Day. How do you feel about cheering it on?


So when someone has an opinion other than yours, ON AN INTERNET FORUM NO LESS, you change the topic.

Now we aren't commenting on the actual story buy a hypothetical "reenactment"???

You're entitled to your opinion - although it seems others who disagree with you - not so much.

But you're not entitled to your own set of facts.

Even with flimsy (in my opinion) evidence, no one was charged with rape.

But that's what you're preaching about.

Excuse me for trying to stay on topic and, HOW DARE ME, offer an opinion different than yours.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> She was shocked/scared, women often use that as defense for allowing men to do stuff to them for a while before reacting.


Nope. She saw this as her winning lottery ticket as evidenced by allowing it for 20 minutes and videoing it.

The driver actions are completely reprehensible but she did little to effectively stop it or protect herself.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

No police charges 
Police don't believe
I don't believe 
Judge won't believe 
Case closed


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Based on what we know so far I think this will be a hard case to prove sexual assault. She had multiple opportunities to get away or call 911 and she didn't do it. He will claim that she consented to the physical touching and wanted to take things further. He may lose his job at Uber but she will have a tough time making a successful liability claim against Uber.

However, what these cases will do is raise concerns amongst female passengers about their safety with Uber drivers and especially men who are foreign immigrants. This may help existing drivers as Uber needs to stop hiring drivers who are new to the country and on whom they cannot perform a background check. However, this may also hurt Uber drivers as more and more women may be on edge and take any light banter with a driver out of context. But, it definitely reinforces the need to have dashcam on at all times to protect both drivers and passengers from false allegations or bad conduct.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> So when someone has an opinion other than yours, ON AN INTERNET FORUM NO LESS, you change the topic.
> 
> Now we aren't commenting on the actual story buy a hypothetical "reenactment"???
> 
> ...



I'm no more persuaded that the video is 100% authentic than you are. The experience that it depicts, however, is 100% authentic and the commentary that followed was 100% typical. I think it's pretty solid but will allow you to call it fake for the sake of argument.

I am absolutely entitled to my opinion. Which is that someone said "sexual assault" and a bunch of men circled the wagons with gold-digging accusations and fat jokes.

No report found does not mean no crime. Reports can be made with a delay. Reports are often not made by victims who do not expect justice from the criminal system. Reports are misfiled and misplaced all the time--this is the Chicago PD after all. Possible scenarios--I'm not claiming that any single one of them is true but I will say that neither of us has all the facts.

Lawsuit. Preponderance of evidence versus reasonable doubt. She took a lawyer's advice and the lawyer thinks that she can prove misconduct at least to that extent.
Anyway, that's the last from me on this.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> Anyway, that's the last from me on this.


Promise?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

One of the things I find amusing in this whole drama is the lawyer's "Hire me! Hire me!" billboards as a backdrop to the woman's statement. Anguish is less believable as a commercial for some sleazy lawyer.

If, in fact, the driver touched the woman's leg, he's a reprehensible creep who should be beaten senseless in the parking lot by other drivers. And I'd love to join in.

But I'm just not convinced this happened at all.

I have three daughters, three granddaughters, and a loving wife -- and I just know the outcome would have been very different if any of them had been involved. I'm confident that my daughters and granddaughters would have ended the incident in the first 10 seconds. My sweet wife would have ripped his eyeballs out and stuffed them up his butt. She's cute that way.



Alison Chains said:


> I'm no more persuaded that the video is 100% authentic than you are. The experience that it depicts, however, is 100% authentic and the commentary that followed was 100% typical.


OK, wait a second. Even if the video is NOT authentic, the _"experience that it depicts, however, is 100% authentic?" _

How can that be? If the video is bogus, the whole thing is bogus. Even if the video is legit, there's a strong hint of bogus to this story!


> I am absolutely entitled to my opinion. Which is that someone said "sexual assault" and a bunch of men circled the wagons with gold-digging accusations and fat jokes.


If that's the inference you draw, I don't feel sorry for you.


> No report found does not mean no crime. Reports can be made with a delay. Reports are often not made by victims who do not expect justice from the criminal system. Reports are misfiled and misplaced all the time--this is the Chicago PD after all. Possible scenarios--I'm not claiming that any single one of them is true but I will say that neither of us has all the facts.


This part you got right. No report in the system means absolutely nothing.


> Lawsuit. Preponderance of evidence versus reasonable doubt.


OR...payday vs. having to prove your allegations.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> Anyway, that's the last from me on this.


Thank goodness. We live in a society.. stop the witch hunt. If we stone and burn ppl at stakes each time someone makes some accusations lawyers be only one who profit.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Driver should definitely have been deactivated, even if the touching was consensual. He was driving a passenger for pay. Based on the video, it isn't clear if there should be further action. Maybe there is more video that supports her claims better.

By the way, any female passengers, or even males for that matter, that feel uncomfortable for any reason in Taxi/Uber/Lyft that would like to exit the car without hassle...simply repeat these words (no joking on this)~

_I think I'm feeling a little car sick._


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Somebody misunderstood "footrubs".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

d0n said:


> It proves he did it, it doesn't prove the woman enjoyed it or allowed it.
> 
> Ever been in such shock that you didn't realize what was going on?
> 
> Yeah, that's the excuse and is 100% valid.


Aren't you supposed to bring Uber to their knees?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Reminds me of the old joke punchline... "If you *don't* want to have sex, just tug on it 150 times."


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Reminds me of the old joke punchline... "If you *don't* want to have sex, just tug on it 150 times."


Or in this case, I'll tell you to stop in 20 minutes, while I video a several minutes of it, without breaking your wrist or a finger, or something.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> also worth noting is the fact that they are masking the guys alleged name
> 
> in certain situations you will see a victims name masked, never a perpetrators name masked, clearly they don't want anyone looking more into this
> 
> the video and story is really nothing but a production of some sort


And if the announced his name there should be an outcry about outing falsely accused people who will be damaged cuz the ignorant masses see u as guilty even if ur later exonerated. But I'm sure everyone is in on this conspiracy to help the woman sue Uber, even fox news. Even as this isn't "fox news" but a local news team on a fox station.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Alison Chains said:


> I'm no more persuaded that the video is 100% authentic than you are. The experience that it depicts, however, is 100% authentic and the commentary that followed was 100% typical. I think it's pretty solid but will allow you to call it fake for the sake of argument.
> 
> I am absolutely entitled to my opinion. Which is that someone said "sexual assault" and a bunch of men circled the wagons with gold-digging accusations and fat jokes.
> 
> ...


So it sounds like you believe she is entitled to a lawsuit, even if *the video evidence she produced was a work of fiction.
*
"Officer, I'd like to report an armed robbery in my store. I have a video"

"OK, can I see the video?"

[cop looks at video] "Wait, this video doesn't appear to have been taken in your store, and the guy with the gun is that other guy over there who works in your store."

"Well yeah, we did the video at the bar across the street afterward. But this really did happen! We just wanted to reenact it for you."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I smell collusion. Uber driver makes squat, the woman is his golddigging accomplice.
Much like the Kardashians legitimately got robbed at gunpoint...


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I smell collusion. Uber driver makes squat, the woman is his golddigging accomplice.
> Much like the Kardashians legitimately got robbed at gunpoint...


I'm inclined to disbelieve sexual claims in general. They're a lot easier to make than to prove, but harder still to disprove. They're sensational and attention-grabbing, guaranteed to make the news and companies will pay up to avoid that. And they're painless- so somebody touched your leg, big deal. You can get your face ripped off in a crash and get less of a settlement than for a groping claim.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

uber fool said:


> That was a man's voice saying don't touch this is fake


So there is a woman involved (the actual plaintiff who is supposed to be the one in the video), yet they didn't bother to have _her_ do the voice, whoever they is? They went with a man? Makes sense. Makes more sense than maybe you heard wrong, like she has a deep voice and is barely speaking. Are you one fo those people who is sincerely incapable of knowing when you don't know something?

I don't understand why someone gets to sue Uber over this. They can't predict who will touch a leg ahead of time. And the threat of lawsuits will push their hand to deactivate anyone accused to protect themselves. And we know how easy it is to file false intoxicated driving claims against us.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Nope. She saw this as her winning lottery ticket as evidenced by allowing it for 20 minutes and videoing it.
> 
> The driver actions are completely reprehensible but she did little to effectively stop it or protect herself.


Oh that's fairly obvious, still she has a way to defend herself if anyone were to question her lack of reacting.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think she wanted it.
They all do, ya know.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Oy vey!


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Aren't you supposed to bring Uber to their knees?


Got 180 days of pay back.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

d0n said:


> Got 180 days of pay back.


Lucy, start 'splainin.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Does this mean I get to sue PAX for All the stupid shit they do in my car? I've got plenty of sketchy video from my dashcam.

I picked up a couple on Friday night who had been drinking...about 10 minutes into the trip, they start getting frisky...next thing I know, the chick is kicking me....reported it to Uber, gave them a 3 star rating. Guess what I got in return....a 3 star rating and an Uber complaint. I emailed back with link to video.....havent heard a thing (shocking, right?)

(God, I can't wait for my new IR cam to arrive)


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

For the next 180 days of change, Uber should provide discounted or free dashcams and require riders to consent to video and audio taping.


----------



## Johnny Brick (Apr 28, 2017)

100% Scan, I could not think of a better way to stick it to Uber,......

In a criminal case it would get thrown out but in Civil Court She or They would get the money.

No long or short term hurt to the driver fact is he could even drive for Uber again if there is no criminal conviction and if Uber does not put him back on ge can get a lawyer and sue Uber thos time, either way they get the money...


----------



## Pythonphile (Sep 23, 2017)

I always find it disappointing that we almost never hear any follow-up to these kinds of things. Fox News NEVER follows up when it turns out to be a crock of BS, they simply stop talking about it, scrub it from their website, and pretend it never happened.

I remember when this happened in Chicago last year. But the driver (for reasons unknown) had a voice recorder running for the entire trip, so her sorry tale of a knock-down-drag-her-out rape was shot down in pretty short order.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Nope. She saw this as her winning lottery ticket as evidenced by allowing it for 20 minutes and videoing it. The driver actions are completely reprehensible but she did little to effectively stop it or protect herself.


I don't know why she didn't demand he stop but that isn't the point. The driver inappropriately touched her. Maybe she decided to make sure he would be punished and other women wouldn't be subjected to him if she allowed it to continue and recorded it to be able to prove that the incident occurred. Maybe it was a cold calculation on her part. Seems to me that would be her right. SHE was the one being assaulted and I don't really care if she also thought she could sue Uber. The driver's behavior is the issue, not hers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

brianboru said:


> I don't know why she didn't demand he stop but that isn't the point. The driver inappropriately touched her. Maybe she decided to make sure he would be punished and other women wouldn't be subjected to him if she allowed it to continue and recorded it to be able to prove that the incident occurred. Maybe it was a cold calculation on her part. Seems to me that would be her right. SHE was the one being assaulted and I don't really care if she also thought she could sue Uber. The driver's behavior is the issue, not hers.


She was NOT being assaulted.
She was PART of it.
Scam.

Driver did not 'inappropriately touch her'. 
She wanted it.
SCAM.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

That video is terrible evidence & leaves an angle for lawyers to weasel. 
Why doesn't it pan up to show the driver, car, other features at all? Secondly, most women I know, the situation goes from 0 - 100 real quick. I honestly expected an all out fight while dude tried to grope & drive. 

I know it sounds horrible to mention the above but it will definitely be brought up in trial.


----------



## Pythonphile (Sep 23, 2017)

brianboru said:


> I don't know why she didn't demand he stop but that isn't the point. The driver inappropriately touched her. Maybe she decided to make sure he would be punished and other women wouldn't be subjected to him if she allowed it to continue and recorded it to be able to prove that the incident occurred. Maybe it was a cold calculation on her part. Seems to me that would be her right. SHE was the one being assaulted and I don't really care if she also thought she could sue Uber. The driver's behavior is the issue, not hers.


The driver's behavior WOULD be the issue, if it weren't for so many questions about the accusation. I really think the argument of her being "too shocked" or "Too panicked" to cry out, or jump out of the car is a weak one, at best, (although I know that it would be the case in MANY other scenarios).

She was composed enough to video the entire thing, and the disparity between what she claims was said, and what is actually heard on the video is just too much to tolerate. Here's a thought; you're composed enough to hold your phone cam steady, compose yourself enough to dial 911 and let him know that you're doing it.

Am I right guys? Would that, or would that not, be a major cock-block?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> That video is terrible evidence & leaves an angle for lawyers to weasel.
> Why doesn't it pan up to show the driver, car, other features at all? Secondly, most women I know, the situation goes from 0 - 100 real quick. I honestly expected an all out fight while dude tried to grope & drive.
> 
> I know it sounds horrible to mention the above but it will definitely be brought up in trial.


There is no weasel - it's a scam, fake.
No all out fight - its a scam, a fake.
No trial - know why? YUP, it's a fake.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

For 20 minutes???
probably they are in it together.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

chuck finley said:


> For 20 minutes???
> probably they are in it together.


wow.
ya think?


----------

